
Amazon to sell its own lines of food, detergent and diapers - w1ntermute
http://www.recode.net/2016/5/15/11680080/amazon-happy-belly-mama-bear-private-label
======
tracker1
I'm surprised there's no comments on this... I will say that it isn't exactly
surprising, between Walmart, Walgreen's, Kroger, and many others, they all
have branded goods, and given Amazon's inroads into local markets, as well as
food in general it was bound to happen.

